# boycoting any weapon owned by freedom group



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

its offical. i will never own a weapon made, sold ,or owned by freedom group. this includes Bushmaster, Remington, DPMS, Dakota arms, and others.
I just received my upper back from bushmaster. i was so excited. as many of you know, and some may not, my rail was loose , ya know the ********* rail. the one that holds your scope, on my optics ready rfle. I figured that for the talented gunsmiths Bushmaster has, it would be a easy fix. Well i was wrong. brought it home, put scope on, and what do ya know, still loose. i look at the repair document and they acknowledged that ,yes, the rail was loose. under technicians comments, and i quote(hence the quote marks..lol) "adjust and tighted rail best possible". WTF did it really just say best possible??? i reread it and sure enough. guess when you buy something your supposed to be so proud of best possible is just gonna have to be good enough. so i will never own a weapon with any name on it that is part of freedom group. i guess i will be stuck with the loose rail on my weapon and stuck with my weapon cause who want a optics ready rifle thats not optics ready?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow ! Do you know anyone who can possibly help you out say maybe the shop where you bought it. Where I buy mine from they are more than willing to go the extra mile to make sure their customers are happy. Let them know how you feel and don't sugarcoat it. They should stand behind the sale and make it right. We work hard for our money and remind them that Walmart can order any gun you want next time. Try it, they'll help you guaranteed !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i did talk to him. its not exactly a shop...lol he said he could sent it in but didnt think he could get much farther than i did. i cant blame him as i about got it for his cost. actually other than the 20 he charges for the paperwork fee i did get it at his cost. this lies solely on the shoulders of Bushmaster and those who own it. i still cant believe best possible was even allowed instead of its fixed. maybe the guy workin on it should have heart surgery and the doc can just do best possible. i paid for the best... not for them to best possible fix my weapon...lol


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Man that sucks. I sent my Remington R-15 back to Bushmaster after I totally destroyed the for end by trying to remove the float tube without the proper tools. They replaced it all, did all the labor and all that for no cost and without a single complaint. They even left the new float tube unglued at my request so I could remove it for cleaning the outside of the barrel.

Sorry your experience wasn't similar.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well one thing Chris... i always seem to be the poster child for problems. lol its not that everything goes wrong with me, but if there is a problem that can be , such as in this case, i get the worst of it. at least others can learn from my experiences.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oneshot, complain and then complain to them some more. Someone will listen to you. Don't get mad and just settle at all. I've never heard of anyone having a problem with their service at all and wish I could help. Too bad your buddy couldn't help you. The sad part is it's probably not a huge deal for them to fix it either. I'm going through the same thing on a vehicle with a dealer who I spent a ton of money fixing my vehicle only to have it still run the same. They're gonna hate me when I'm done with them ! LOL


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

oh and i forgot to mention the "fix." they used a drop of loctight on the one screw that holds the rial from sliding and a drop of what apears to be superglue on the other end, to hold the rail and scope from moving....lol


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i even offered for them to just swap me a stripped upper reciver and i would swap out all my hardware and send the old one back. i was told that they "DO NOT" do exchanges.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds stripped out. Worst case scenario you could probably do it yourself and save time and aggravation. Good luck


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well the screw just holds the rail from sliding. its actually a dovetail grove that holds the rail on. so me and the groilla glue are having a discussion with this bushmaster about loose parts...lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

So, basicly it's just a setscrew then ? All I can say is Gorilla glue expands so watch that stuff ! We had an apprentice use it on an antique chair repair and he left it in the shop overnight and well, let's just say it's no longer with us.LOL


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

im counting on it expanding. the rail is loose because the male part of the dovetail that is on the reciver is either to small or the female part on the rail is to big. i just need the slack taken up so it does not move


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

First thing get on their facebook page(bushmasters) and tell your story. Corporations DO NOT like bad stuff on face book, tell the whole story in a civil matter and be sure to spell correctly. Be sure to properly identify the problem in your post. (which it is the male or female that is not correct). Then talk to a gunsmith, don't have work done just talk to one and see what they can do for you and what it will cost.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

2x on youngdon. Dont settle for less than what it should be. Dont jack it up make them repair it correctly. Squeaky wheel gets the grease. Know the correct verbage and put it out there for the world to see. Tell the whole story including the qoute and time spent trying to correct and seewhat happens. Dont just settle for less press for things to be corrected.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

gettin to a gunsmith would be a challenge for me. i dont even know where one is around here and calving season is around the corner. i would be happy as a lark if they would exchange even for a aluminum reciver. anyone wanna help me write up a piece for their facebook page? being tactful and spelling have never been my strong points...lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you have all the details written down...who you talked to ..when ..what was said and all that stuff. Don't forget the date you bought it and who from ...get the distributors name ...all that good stuff.

Honestly at this point I might try calling and saying you got it back but it's not fixed. They acknowledged that there was a problem and the wording alone implies that it is not fixed. Best possible..does not mean it was fixed and/or torqued to factory specs.
Remember no hot head, no threats just the facts. I know it's hard, I get it hard earned money and toilet seem to be a thing with me too.


----------

